# Havana Club rum!!



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy Havana Club rum? Have tried everywhere!:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Havana Club rum? Have tried everywhere!:confused2:



Shirley have you tried the duty free booze shops in the market area in Paphos?


----------

